# Neck Collar Fiesta



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Went to Delta today on private ground to hunt geese with my brother in laws. We had a great flock of birds come in with several with neck collars. We ended up bringing down 6 geese, 3 of which had neck collars. 2 more birds had leg bands, leaving only 1 bird not wearing anything.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

congrats thats really awesome


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice there


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Holy crap! That's what dreams are made of!


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Holy S*&%. Thats cool.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a good day of goose pounding right there. Well done!


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

That might not happen again.. But I'll bet it's the most memorable hunt you'll do!!! Congrats


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty cool there


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that sweet. nice job


----------



## bengoosed (May 29, 2010)

I'm calling BS. Anyone can tell these are not UTAH geese. Just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice job on the honkers! But even the big ones migrate also I've personally seen some huge up by my house in the feilds you can't hunt


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

bengoosed said:


> I'm calling BS. Anyone can tell these are not UTAH geese. Just pointing out the obvious.


Bonified, Verified UTARD geese. All banded in Utah and delivered from the golf course to good old Delta.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Jsw said:


> Nice job on the honkers! But even the big ones migrate also I've personally seen some huge up by my house in the feilds you can't hunt


They are just average geese, nothing that huge, however there was a flock of lessers down there but they landed just outside the decoys. They may look big in the picture because we are standing about 3 feet behind them on the other side of the cement bridge over the irrigation ditch.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Either way a a great day and nice bag of honkers just goes to show em there not safe anywhere lol! Enough joking great job

ps. I'm jealouse! Hahaha


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

bengoosed said:


> I'm calling BS. Anyone can tell these are not UTAH geese. Just pointing out the obvious.


Nice story


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

thats wild. cant believe you got that many neck bands....WoW


----------

